# Garage sound systems!



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Just looking for ideas and wondering what people have in the way of music in there garages???????


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i have the old 5.1 surround system from the house. 
speaker in each corner, one in the middle, and a sub... remote control dock for my iPhone and hey presto... like a mini rave in there sometimes


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

im actually planning my garage install too at the mo.

Planning on running all my old top car audio in there from a headunit, 3 amplifiers, a sub, and 8 speakers.

bit overkill for a garage, but then again, i dont want a normal garage!


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Just an old Sony ghetto blaster. I'd like to add another Sonos zone but can't justify the spend at the mo.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Ghetto for me as well but think I might have to go for something ipod compatible soon.


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130072


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I've got a 25 year old tape player/radio. 
Does the job


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a Yamaha Musiccast in my lounge and use one of the remote units in the garage on a pair of speakers + sub, connected using a homeplug as the wireless was flaky!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Pure DAB Radio with a pair of good pc speakers plugged into headphone socket.

Can also plug the ipod in if I fancy something specific

Also, was not using my cordless headphones in the house much so plugged them into the radio and washed the cars wiith Planet Rock and warm ears last weekend...recommended :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Bang & Olufsen :tumbleweed:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

One of my mates has got all his old car ICE stuff mounted to a massive sheet of MDF propped on a stand against the wall. It's got a car battery powering it (the battery is plugged into a charger which is plugged into the wall). It looks ace.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Bose Sound Dock


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I am planning on mounting a kenwood head unit I have lying around under some wallunits, I am not sure how to power it though, What about a plug in transformer(for 12v downlights)?????


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

I got myself an old JVC portable, must have bought it about 15 years ago, but still sounds pretty good when wound up. It's even got a tape deck, remember them!!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

This is my little corner in the garage...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Got an ancient alarm clock radio which does all I need... gets me Talksport, plus tells me when it's time for a cup of tea, a beer, or a meal. :thumb:

If I'm feeling a bit more lively and maybe wanting a wee bit of air-guitar when no-ones looking I just fire up the tunes in the Mini. The sub can fairly get the old garage bouncing! :doublesho


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Been using my soundock but currently doing the garage out completely and will us the wifes old Aiwa with the speakers all set up on the wall and link it to the pod somehow. does anyone know if you can buy a lead to go from the pod to the aux input?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You'll be able to get an ipod-to-3.5mm aux lead from ebay for a few quid.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

beko1987 said:


> This is my little corner in the garage...


Hey, I've got those pc speakers. They rock! :thumb:


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> You'll be able to get an ipod-to-3.5mm aux lead from ebay for a few quid.


Cheers fella!!! best i go shopping then!!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> Hey, I've got those pc speakers. They rock! :thumb:


They are surprisingly loud and punchy! Many a time I have had a phonecall from the house to turn the bass down!


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

When I finally move and get a garage I will probably use car stereo stuff. ust wait for halfrauds to do a half price (or better) sale on it's head units (most of them now have ipod/aux sockets), speakers, amps etc. 12V Dc bench supply from Maplins. Job done


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

This is my garage unit, which I can take outside if the weather is good....Also great for nipping to the shops.











__
https://flic.kr/p/5258146223


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a yamaha DAB/CD seperate hooked up to some outdoor speakers.









This also controlls the 10 other outdoor speakers i have in the garden for the summer BBQ's


----------



## llama cleaner (Aug 4, 2009)

old hifi seperates for me :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Shortwave receiver for me


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

tommyzooom said:


> I am planning on mounting a kenwood head unit I have lying around under some wallunits, I am not sure how to power it though, What about a plug in transformer(for 12v downlights)?????


Been down that route already mate when i mounted a jvc camilion head unit in my bathroom. Flush mounted into the tiles on the wall with 2 6x9 marine speakers in my sound proofed shower cubicle with a colour changing lighting system. I then decided on 8 separate body jets a large rain shower head and a hand held unit. All powering off a Stuart Turner Monsoon 4bar water pump. :argie: The guy in the plumbing shop said "it a bit over the top for a shower" I said back to him "I'm a nightmare in the morning" lol:lol::lol:

As for the power supply then you need to go to maplin and get one. Low voltage means high current draw so i would buy,

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=231 the 7a model will be fine. Also remember not to run house speakers on the head unit as car audio is 4 ohm and house is 8 ohm and it wont sound right unless you start wiring in series and halfing the resistance:tumbleweed:

As for my unit i have an old kenwood dvd surround amplifier and processor and a tannoy centre speaker and linked up to it is a small DAB radio. It's enough, if a new unit goes ahead then i want a bose lifestyle system:thumb:


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Yoghurtman said:


> Pure DAB Radio with a pair of good pc speakers plugged into headphone socket.
> 
> Can also plug the ipod in if I fancy something specific
> 
> Also, was not using my cordless headphones in the house much so plugged them into the radio and washed the cars wiith Planet Rock and warm ears last weekend...recommended :thumb:


Same here :thumb:I'm using an old Creative 2.1 PC speaker set up,it really delivers the bass.I never bothered with my MP3 player as Planet rock and Gold have all the music I need


----------



## albo (Nov 25, 2008)

dewalt rechargable. and can also take it anywhere and plug an i pod in to it. works for me. and pretty loud too


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

does a shed count, if so i have my sony mp3 player and fake dre beats in


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> Hey, I've got those pc speakers. They rock! :thumb:


Yeah, me too, tho still connected to the pc for Battlefield.
I've got a Cambridge Soundworks 2.1 in the loft thats destined for the garage, just need to work out how to get radio to it for the Saturday afternoon footy.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

BOSE Docking Station with Ipod. :thumb:


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Pair of Funktion One RES2A on the wall. 

Wait, not really. I don't have anything in the garage, the car just about fits


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

We've got a surround sound system, like most in corners with the sub above our office, this is then linked to the pc so we can stream radio 1, iTunes etc. Then when were detailing we have another screen and mouse linked to the same computer so we can flick through emails, change music and flick through products for customers with out been in the office or way from the car.


----------



## DamianBPhoto (Jun 23, 2010)

When I finally get my own garage I would have a speaker setup in the ceiling with a flat panel mini computer setup. Just need to get a garage first lol.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I usually just stick the radio on, so my Phillips Ghetto blaster's all i need. Plus my mum gives me a row for having it too loud after 9pm anyway! :|


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

never thought about having the radio on whilst doing the car before i read this thread - dunno why but always just enjoyed doing it
then yesterday put the dab on Radio 5 live for the cricket - awesome - although did do a lot more sitting and drinking stella - headaches today


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Logitech docking station, iPhone and Spotify connected to wifi


----------

